# 2012 N V



## shortcircuit62 (Oct 14, 2011)

i loaded this van up with eletrician stuff and the darn thing started pulluing to the right slightly..........call my dealer.......they dont have a bay big enough for truck...........drive to another dealer they say there lift is good......get there they werent sure about the vehicle weight..............after all is said and done they CANT adjust my front end ,...................NO CAMBER adjust i was told ............. i was told by dealer my truck was a little heavy on one side and to try and fix it that way .............REALLY,,,,,,love the van ,,,i hope everything wont be this way


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

They do have eccentric washers, so it can be adjusted....


----------



## shortcircuit62 (Oct 14, 2011)

thanx speedo,, they didnt seem to have an answer for me ,,, but the "senior"tech guy said the computer didnt give him an option


----------

